# pizza fattie



## miamirick (Oct 3, 2010)

made a pizza fattie for the game,,,all i can say is it was a lot better than the gators were!












































LIKE I SAID IT WAS QUITE TASTY


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 3, 2010)

Yes It does look mighty tastey too. Now theGators didn't play very good but......There is always next week. We will get better and the Alabama Crimson Tide is really That Good. I hope that they go all the way again. If the Gators can't win it then I want another SEC team to win it then.


----------



## shhaker (Oct 3, 2010)

is that a bulldog? i bet she likes a fattie or two!!


----------



## miamirick (Apr 7, 2011)

my bulldog will take your bullog to town!


----------



## fife (Apr 7, 2011)

Good looking stuff ya got there


----------



## miamirick (Apr 7, 2011)

thats what she said!!!


----------



## shhaker (Apr 8, 2011)

i dont know hes pretty tuff. hes around 80 pounds. he dont take no shit off our pit bull!!


----------



## shhaker (Apr 8, 2011)

ohh great lookin fatties!!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Apr 8, 2011)

Those look great what did you put inside the fatties?


----------

